# Canada FSW Visa process



## Kapss (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello Everyone, 

Can some one help me out with the detailed step by step procedure to apply for FSW, also let me know whether it is required to go for any Consultant or not ?

Thanks in advance,
Kapss


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you can read what was posted on this message board in the last 2 days?
This is a good start: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...da/434417-applying-skilled-worker-canada.html


----------



## ayeshasalma (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello.
I am planning to apply FSW for Canada on my own.
Can anyone please guide me how do i go about?
Ayesha


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The last couple of weeks lots and lots of people on this message board asked exactly the same question. The answer is in this topic, you don't even have to search for more than 1 minute.
If finding the answer to your question is that hard, I suggest working with a consultant.

(sorry, disappointed in all those people who don't even take a minute to browse some topic titles or use a search to find the answer that has been given a hundred times already :-( )


----------



## Melbound (Dec 2, 2013)

I hold a bachelor's degree in Engineering from India ans Masters degree in Engineering from the US. Should I just get my hishest degree assessed or both BE as well as MS?


----------

